# Protein......Carbs......Fat



## jennerrator (Jul 10, 2018)

Ok...I'm curious...and maybe many don't even think about it or eat a certain way...but what do you crave/lean towards more?
Now, unless I'm on a given diet...this is how I choose to eat on a regular basis and % might not be 100% correctly guessed but you'll get what I mean:32 (20):


Protein - 80 %

Carbs - 15 % 

Fat - 5 %


----------



## DF (Jul 10, 2018)

Damn Jenn that's impressive!  No way I could eat those macros.


----------



## dk8594 (Jul 10, 2018)

I've been eating pretty balanced lately.  Not exact, but 1/3 protein, 1/3 carb, 1/3 fat.

I've leaned more towards a higher fat diet for the past couple of years....especially if I'm dieting.  I find higher fat diets to be more satiating and help to  decrease  my appetite so as long as my total calories are in check I still lean out.


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 10, 2018)

DF said:


> Damn Jenn that's impressive!  No way I could eat those macros.



lol...I'm not sure why...but I love protein....meat...I gotta have meat..I love Indonesia food but all those types of food restaurants don't put enough meat in the dish!!!! LOL


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 10, 2018)

dk8594 said:


> I've been eating pretty balanced lately.  Not exact, but 1/3 protein, 1/3 carb, 1/3 fat.
> 
> I've leaned more towards a higher fat diet for the past couple of years....especially if I'm dieting.  I find higher fat diets to be more satiating and help to  decrease  my appetite so as long as my total calories are in check I still lean out.



I know. it's amazing how different our bodies are...I love this shit...maybe I should have gotten a degree in this stuff!!


----------



## DF (Jul 10, 2018)

jennerrator50 said:


> lol...I'm not sure why...but I love protein....meat...I gotta have meat..I love Indonesia food but all those types of food restaurants don't put enough meat in the dish!!!! LOL



I love meat too, but keeping the carbs & fat that low for a length of time.  That would be painful for me...LOL

When I cut (drop fat Seek) I will set a calorie goal & shoot for 200g or more protein.  It's usually 40-45 Protein, 40-45 carbs then fats make the rest.


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 10, 2018)

DF said:


> I love meat too, but keeping the carbs & fat that low for a length of time.  That would be painful for me...LOL
> 
> When I cut (drop fat Seek) I will set a calorie goal & shoot for 200g or more protein.  It's usually 40-45 Protein, 40-45 carbs then fats make the rest.



I guess I'm lucky about low carbs...doesn't bother me at all and the way our bodies are different..I keep fat really low due to how it affects me...


----------



## automatondan (Jul 10, 2018)

On keto my macros look like this:

Protein - 30%
Fats - 65%
Carbs - 5%

But on my regular conservative permabulk (vertical diet) they look like this:

Protein - 30%
Fats - 20%
Carbs - 50%

I actually shoot for 35% protein, but usually hit 30%.


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 10, 2018)

automatondan said:


> On keto my macros look like this:
> 
> Protein - 30%
> Fats - 65%
> ...



I'd be a fatass with 65% fat!! LOL


----------



## gymrat827 (Jul 10, 2018)

jennerrator50 said:


> I'd be a fatass with 65% fat!! LOL



IDK, if you didnt have any carbs, sugars or simple sugars you might be surprised.


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 10, 2018)

gymrat827 said:


> IDK, if you didnt have any carbs, sugars or simple sugars you might be surprised.



Lol sugars aren’t even in my diet...besides sugar in real fruit..and berries and apples are all I eat


----------



## BrotherJ (Jul 10, 2018)

I've been on a calorie deficit since January (2000ish) - dropped about 15lbs - macros were around 65% protein, 25% carbs and 10% fat..the last two weeks I switched to maintenance because I found myself snacking a lot during the day. I may just bump up food intake and throw in some extra cardio. I missed eating.


----------



## BrotherJ (Jul 10, 2018)

*resumes stuffing face with oatmeal cookies*


----------



## automatondan (Jul 10, 2018)

jennerrator50 said:


> Lol sugars aren’t even in my diet...besides sugar in real fruit..and berries and apples are all I eat



Jen, out of all the different types of carbs/sugars, fructose can almost instantly take you out of ketosis... Thats probably why keto hasnt worked for you in the past. Unfortunately, to make the high fat work, you have to skip the fructose entirely and only take in a little bit of dextrose or sucrose. And the carbs have to be around 5% (or under 50 grams).


----------



## snake (Jul 10, 2018)

Protein- 25%
Fats- 30%
Carbs-40%

That's all ball park but the protein never goes lower. I do love my carbs.


----------



## automatondan (Jul 10, 2018)

snake said:


> Protein- 25%
> Fats- 30%
> Carbs-40%
> 
> That's all ball park but the protein never goes lower. I do love my carbs.



Whats the other 5%??? Donuts???


----------



## snake (Jul 10, 2018)

It floats, not that locked in. The donuts are a given bro.


----------



## Elivo (Jul 11, 2018)

I really don’t know on this one, I can say it’s mostly protein, I try to keep it fairly low carb except for after workouts. 

Best guess would be like 70% protein, 20 fat and 10 carbs.....no freaking clue how close that is lol


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 11, 2018)

automatondan said:


> Jen, out of all the different types of carbs/sugars, fructose can almost instantly take you out of ketosis... Thats probably why keto hasnt worked for you in the past. Unfortunately, to make the high fat work, you have to skip the fructose entirely and only take in a little bit of dextrose or sucrose. And the carbs have to be around 5% (or under 50 grams).



lol...never tried keto and never will dear..I’m lucky that I don’t have to do “actual” known food diets..I know my body so well..I know exactly what to eat to look the way I like

I haven’t even trained since December and I don’t even have extra fat or skin on my ab area...I’m lucky but I also take care of business cuz fat grosses me the fuuuck out lol


----------



## Bicepticon (Jul 11, 2018)

automatondan said:


> On keto my macros look like this:
> 
> Protein - 30%
> Fats - 65%
> ...


Ideal macros!


----------



## Hazelnut (Jul 11, 2018)

So I've been eating better for 2 days and doing great so far without drugs/supplements  ( only bc I don't have the time to make dr appointment  to get more lol). But my macarcos are
Carbs 20%
Fats 47% 
Protein 33% 

I wanted to do the carnivore diet but I think I will just eat healthier and lower carbs.


----------



## Hazelnut (Jul 11, 2018)

Those on the keto diet...When in a state of ketosis do you get a sweet taste in your mouth?


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 11, 2018)

Hazelnut said:


> So I've been eating better for 2 days and doing great so far without drugs/supplements  ( only bc I don't have the time to make dr appointment  to get more lol). But my macarcos are
> Carbs 20%
> Fats 47%
> Protein 33%
> ...



Good job you’re trying to stay on top of it...just keep it up and you won’t need supplements 

Will have to play around to find what works properly..takes time but worth it!


----------



## automatondan (Jul 11, 2018)

Hazelnut said:


> Those on the keto diet...When in a state of ketosis do you get a sweet taste in your mouth?



Sometimes. I dont know how to describe it, but there is definitely a different taste in my mouth.

You can buy test strips on amazon to test your urine for ketones. 

20% is way too high for your carbs if you are trying to do true ketosis. You need to be more around 5%. You can increase your fats and protein to make up the difference. But just remember, calories in vs calories out is king.


----------



## andy (Jul 11, 2018)

protein all day everyday)))


----------



## snake (Jul 11, 2018)

I always felt the percentages and what someone is taking in was overthought.  You have a minimum required amount of protein you need to build muscle; that's fixed. You have your total net calories you need; that's fixed. I personally don't think it matters if the remainder is fat or carbs but I will say you can eat a lot more carbs then fat to get to your total caloric intake.


----------



## Uncle manny (Jul 11, 2018)

40c 40p 20f was my usual go to when I used to track. I’d even play with it and go 40,30,30 and be happy with the outcome. Gotta be in tune with your body and adjust here and there to find what works best for you.


----------



## Viduus (Jul 11, 2018)

These days it’s about 60%P 20%C 20%F.

I don’t really crave carbs anymore. The hardest part in the beginning was learning how to find foods without them.


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 11, 2018)

snake said:


> I always felt the percentages and what someone is taking in was overthought.  You have a minimum required amount of protein you need to build muscle; that's fixed. You have your total net calories you need; that's fixed. I personally don't think it matters if the remainder is fat or carbs but I will say you can eat a lot more carbs then fat to get to your total caloric intake.



lol..that’s why for me..regardless of the actual % amount..it’s always going to be protein # 1


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 11, 2018)

Viduus said:


> These days it’s about 60%P 20%C 20%F.
> 
> I don’t really crave carbs anymore. The hardest part in the beginning was learning how to find foods without them.



yea, the carbs I think are the hardest for most but my belief is because the type of “food” it is...it’s attractive...but trust me...if you’re picking “The Original Flourless Low Glycemic Ezekiel 4:9” bread as pat of your carbs..you might give up carbs as there is no flavor or excitement LOL


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 12, 2018)

jennerrator50 said:


> Ok...I'm curious...and maybe many don't even think about it or eat a certain way...but what do you crave/lean towards more?
> Now, unless I'm on a given diet...this is how I choose to eat on a regular basis and % might not be 100% correctly guessed but you'll get what I mean:32 (20):
> 
> 
> ...



How are you able to poop???? Are you getting any fiber at all?


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 12, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> How are you able to poop???? Are you getting any fiber at all?



Must be the special med they have me on...everyday...no issues, otherwise I’d be on poop help pills lol


----------



## motown1002 (Jul 12, 2018)

Jenn doesn't poop...


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 12, 2018)

motown1002 said:


> Jenn doesn't poop...



Lol...I’m not like most women that act like they don’t...hahahaha :32 (20):


----------



## jennerrator (Jan 4, 2019)

Lol....speaking of...stopped today and ordered the following...

Egg white and bacon only burrito...Protein..fat...carb....

She was so confused why I didn’t want cheese and hash brown...I explained and she said...great thinking...amazing eh!!!!!!


----------



## Straight30weight (Jan 4, 2019)

I’m at about 35/35/30. Not seeing much negative with it. Most of my fats come from the 7-10oz of steak I eat every night.


----------



## gymrat827 (Jan 4, 2019)

jennerrator said:


> Lol....speaking of...stopped today and ordered the following...
> 
> Egg white and bacon only burrito...Protein..fat...carb....
> 
> She was so confused why I didn’t want cheese and hash brown...I explained and she said...great thinking...amazing eh!!!!!!



no full eggs..??  

I purposely eat more fats n protein to offset my bad carbs.  lol

i aim for 35/35/30 but dont follow it like a nut job.  If i want something, i eat it......Just try to make up for it the next meal or two.


----------



## BRICKS (Jan 4, 2019)

Currently 
C 42%
P 37%
F 21%


----------



## transcend2007 (Jan 9, 2019)

I've not been tracking macro's ... but this year I started tracking calories on My Fitness Pall ... my issues is many days I don't eat my assigned calories ... long hours in the office and other distractions ... I also cut Dairy Queen Blizards out of the diet ... lol

It is interesting to see macro split so many different ways by people here all getting results.


----------



## Gadawg (Jan 9, 2019)

I dont count anything ever. Eat tons to gain weight. Eat cleaner and less to lose it. Always have solid protein in every meal. Unless youre stepping on stage, I think most people are making this way too complicated


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Jan 10, 2019)

Running keto @

60% Fat
35% Protein
5% Carbs


----------



## stanley (Jan 10, 2019)

80%-p
5% c
15% f

running this atm


----------



## Jin (Jan 10, 2019)

stanley said:


> 80%-p
> 5% c
> 15% f
> 
> running this atm




Why?

Can you give me a full day of eating using those percentages?


----------



## stanley (Jan 10, 2019)

Jin said:


> Why?
> 
> Can you give me a full day of eating using those percentages?


I need to rest my shite bro head and diet .ive been cheating bad at xmas time.so its like this till
Monday ,just seven days of 80/5/15
its how I reset almost starve me self for a week and then sart again on 40/30/20
but less the cheating.
like I said its like a reset button for me .fresh start ,if that makes sence .lol 
40 g oats
2x protine shakes
and 400g baked chicken
ton of water
thats it
7 days


----------



## Straight30weight (Jan 10, 2019)

Gadawg said:


> I dont count anything ever. Eat tons to gain weight. Eat cleaner and less to lose it. Always have solid protein in every meal. Unless youre stepping on stage, I think most people are making this way too complicated



And you are a weirdo so you don’t count lol. 

I track every bit bit of food just so I can tweak and hold myself accountable. It’s really not hard


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Jan 10, 2019)

I use an app called Carb Manager that makes it pretty easy.  I've used some in the past that were tedious at best.


----------



## jennerrator (Jan 19, 2019)

One of my favorites right now!


----------



## jennerrator (Jan 20, 2019)

Another meal I’m into...

1/2 Cup Oats
2 tbsp of Almond Butter
1 Scoop of Protein Powder

I can’t eat thick oats so I add a bit more water..a little soup like but that’s way better with the PP!


----------



## jennerrator (Feb 9, 2019)

Ok, was out of powder and was going to get the same as last..ON from Costco ...but was in Sam’s and the didn’t have that brand soooo got one called Dymatize and the #’s are a tad better and it has Potassium and ON doesn’t. I’m stoked!


----------



## jennerrator (Feb 10, 2019)

New one tastes better in oats and almond butter!


----------

